# Im Famous! Im Rich!



## cre8foru (Feb 1, 2013)

Well my name is Rich but that's actually the only truth in that headline. I do feel famous though. Here's my photo, in the current issue of National Wildlife Magazine, page 35. 
Just had to show it off a little. I took this with my trusty old Nikon D70 and a Sigma 70-200mm lens.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 1, 2013)

All right!  You go, guy!  Congratulations!

And that's a mighty nice shot too!


----------



## mlbfish (Feb 1, 2013)

I can see why they put it in their magazine. That's a beautiful shot. Congrats.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 1, 2013)

SWEET !!!! congrats cre8 !!! well deserved right there !


----------



## grandpawrichard (Feb 2, 2013)

WOW! That's Too Cool Cre8! Congrats to you! 

Dick


----------



## quinn (Feb 2, 2013)

Great shot and congrats!I don't think we do this to be famous!At least your are already Rich!


----------



## leo (Feb 2, 2013)

Fine pic, really neat honor too .... congrats


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2013)

That's awesome Cr8!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 2, 2013)

thats a great pic, congrats!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 2, 2013)

It's always nice to see someone get printed ! CONGRATS RICH !


----------



## carver (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats,I've always liked your bird shots


----------



## JasonF (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats Cre!! That's awesome!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 3, 2013)

Tremendous!  Congratulations!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome to get that recognition.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 3, 2013)

That's awesome dude!


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats on an awesome pic!


----------



## Sling (Feb 4, 2013)

Way to go Rich - beautiful pic!


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 9, 2013)

Congratulations Rich!
Way to go!


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. They sent me a few copies of the magazine. It's really cool to see your own photo in a magazine.  It also reminds me you dont need expensive equipment to take good photos. That was shot with my old Nikon D70. I have to remind myself all the time it's me not the camera when I take a bad photo. LOL


----------

